# Student Photojournalist Has Face-Off with Activists



## SoulfulRecover (Nov 10, 2015)

Student Photojournalist Has Face-Off with Activists at Mizzou Protests

Thought this was interesting


----------



## Designer (Nov 10, 2015)

I thought protestors wanted to be on the news.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 10, 2015)

Designer said:


> I thought protestors wanted to be on the news.


 What better way than to pretend they don't want it?


----------



## runnah (Nov 10, 2015)

Boy the irony here is delicious. "You can't come into our protest about equality!"


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 10, 2015)

If they want privacy, maybe move off the lawn and into a room somewhere.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 10, 2015)

Having worked in education, I'd think the professor might need to reread the school's policies. The comment about getting some muscle and her movement as she calls for that seems that it might imply advocating physical force toward a student (reporter) who doesn't seem to have been causing any harm to other students or school property, or, anything.

Out on the quad. Where there's probably no expectation of privacy. And I wonder if they had permission to camp out there.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 10, 2015)

Can't we all just get along? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Nov 10, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Can't we all just get along?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Nope! Everyone has a hair trigger these days and will tolerate nothing. People are all pissy about f'ing coffee cups.


----------



## KmH (Nov 10, 2015)

Yep.
Mass Media Assistant Professor Melissa Click stepped in the doo doo and is backpedaling as fast as she can.
Can she save her job? I doubt it.
U. of Missouri professor under fire in protest flap


----------



## cgw (Nov 10, 2015)

If you've not seen this movie on college/university campuses firsthand, this offers some useful background:

Race and the Free-Speech Diversion - The New Yorker


----------



## Designer (Nov 10, 2015)

I knew the concept of "free speech" was doomed when our university erected a "speaking corner" well away from where the speakers wanted to speak.


----------

